# GebäudeFassade entzerren?



## TomBom (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo.
Ich habe mit einer DigitalKamera Olympus C-8080 aufnahmen von mehreren Gebäuden gemacht um daraus eine Textur für ein 3D-Grafik-Programm zu bauen. 
Ich habe jede Hausseite  im Abstand mehrere Meter mehrfach Fotografiert um möglichst viele Aufnahmen zu haben und um die Verzerrung möglichst gering zu halten. Nun frage ich mich wie ich die einzelnen Bildteile am besten entzerre und zusammenfügen kann. Mit welcher Software geht das am besten? Gibt es schon Tutorials dazu?

MfG

Tom


----------



## fluessig (28. Juli 2004)

Du kannst dazu PS verwenden. Einen Teil deines Photos auswählen, "Bearbeiten->Transformieren->Perspektivisch verzerren" und dann versuchen den Informationsverlust durch die Verzerrung irgendwie wieder hinzubiegen.


----------



## Beppone (2. August 2004)

Hi,

komfortabler geht das mit spezieller "Stitching"-Software, die zusammenfügt (deckungsgleiche Punkte lassen sich definieren), entzerrt und auch Helligkeits- und Farbunterschiede ausgleicht.

Ich verwende die "Canon Photo-Stitch", war bei meinen DSLR's von Canon immer mit dabei. Gibts sicher auch in ähnlicher Form als kommerzielle Software oder als Share-/ Freeware.

bep


----------

